# 90 200 Quattro Wagon: Worth $500?



## scbrian (May 26, 2004)

Wagon has 169k, 5 speed, 2.3 5 cylinder turbo. Very good silver paint and dash/black leather interior very good except passenger seat has one seam tear in seat center bottom. AC and all windows work, odometer not work. Mechanically, engine/clutch/trans runs good but car has some issues. Will need brake job, turbo probably not working per owner, tires poor. Airbag lite is lit and a center dash window is lit up with little figures- a trouble code window?
Once in while, engine wants to die unless you catch it and increase rpm's back to idle speed. If dies, must usually wait about 5 minutes for it to restart. Owner says infrequently brake pedal will go to floor. Registration expired 3/2015(no non-op) so has 60% registration penalty fees. 

Any input appreciated on these problems/car value as with registration and tires, will have $1k invested plus try to fix problems myself as on limited income…thanks, Brian


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

scbrian said:


> Wagon has 169k, 5 speed, 2.3 5 cylinder turbo. Very good silver paint and dash/black leather interior very good except passenger seat has one seam tear in seat center bottom. AC and all windows work, odometer not work. Mechanically, engine/clutch/trans runs good but car has some issues. Will need brake job, turbo probably not working per owner, tires poor. Airbag lite is lit and a center dash window is lit up with little figures- a trouble code window?
> Once in while, engine wants to die unless you catch it and increase rpm's back to idle speed. If dies, must usually wait about 5 minutes for it to restart. Owner says infrequently brake pedal will go to floor. Registration expired 3/2015(no non-op) so has 60% registration penalty fees.
> 
> Any input appreciated on these problems/car value as with registration and tires, will have $1k invested plus try to fix problems myself as on limited income…thanks, Brian



YES, get it.

those are relatively easy fixes.


----------

